# How to install the Options Menu Deluxe to your SNES Classic with Hakchi CE (Tutorial)



## PPlays (May 1, 2018)




----------



## Darksabre72 (May 13, 2018)

cool tutorial


----------



## PPlays (May 13, 2018)

Darksabre72 said:


> cool tutorial


Hey thanks man!


----------



## Darksabre72 (May 13, 2018)

PPlays said:


> Hey thanks man!


no problem heck i didn't even know you could do this


----------

